# A'Tim 1997-2010



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations to Martine and Joao For such a Wonderful Experience!

And my toughts are with them and This Great Dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e22NsUoTJC4&feature=sub


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

A'Tim was a legend in the working Malinois community and always will be. He lives on through his progeny and he gave much to this world.
My condolences Martine and Joao. The old man lived a great long life!
Rest in peace Tim


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

stephanie o'brien said:


> a'tim was a legend in the working malinois community and always will be. He lives on through his progeny and he gave much to this world.
> My condolences martine and joao. The old man lived a great long life!
> Rest in peace tim


an amazing dog, your right stepanie he gave quite a bit


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

He will be sorely missed. A true legend indeed. I'm so happy I got to actually see him and some of his son's when we visited Belgium. Awesome animals. They embody what it means to be malinois or "mechlese sherper" (hope I spelled that right. my flemish sucks). My condolences to you both.


----------



## Aivaras Peksys (Jan 13, 2010)

Depth of compassion A'Tim master from one of his grandchildren. We are proud to had so famous grandfather


----------

